# Piaggio Ape 3 wheeler



## Paul Gray (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi I am not actually an ex-pat, I live in England but holiday in Alvor every year.
I want to buy a 3 wheeler Ape preferably from a farmer or builder as a rebuild project.
I would appreciate any info on finding a sales website or which ever place Portuguese people look when they want to buy a second hand vehicle.
I would like to try and set something up before I actually arrive on holiday.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try WWW.OLX.PT


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

piaggio ape, Anúncios grátis em Portugal


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Last Summer I arranged for an old friend of mine who had never been to the Algarve before to be picked up from Arrivals at Faro Airport by someone with one of these. 

One of my Portuguese pals dressed in an old white lab coat, with sardine tails showing from all the pockets + a droopy false moustache and beret. He held up a placard with my friends name, took his case to the vehicle and did the driving whilst I did a discreet video of the whole thing (or as much of it as I could keep the camera still for whilst laughing so much ) There were a lot of people around and many stared in disbelief or took pictures 

They only did about 1km before the whole gag was explained and we transferred him to my car

He has yet to get his own back (I am a little worried about that) - these are truly dreadful vehicles and 1km is quite enough to get the full effect.


----------

